# Alex: ? How does one fit 56.1mm center bore wheels on 57.1mm CB hub ?



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

Looked and didn't find an answer.
Anyway, just curious how this would work. Usually, a larger wheel CB uses a hub-centric ring to match the hub CB, but in this case the wheel CB is smaller than the hub CB so a ring will not work...or will it?
I am thinking that a hub-ring will protrude past the mounting surface of the wheel and that will interfere with the wheel's ability to sit flush against the hub.
Would one have to remove 1mm of material from the wheel's CB to match the hub CB? That doesn't sound like fun.








Would any respectable wheel or machine shop be able to do this?
Thanks


----------



## banzaimf (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: Alex: ? How does one fit 56.1mm center bore wheels on 57.1mm CB hub ? (gti dreamn)*

Simple router bit. any decent shop should be able to do it.


----------

